# Leaving the forum



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

i just want everyone to know that i think i have gathered up enough information on this forum that i need to start my recovery process, most people say the same thing, dwelling on it makes it worse, im going to start to move n with my life and just try to live a life with DP until it fades into the background, i have my supplements, my healthy eating, my abstinence from substances, my strive, and hope.... If and When i get free from this, i promise to come back with a recovery story, because it doesn't seem as if there are many of those here... I was fortunate to speak with the director and creator of the movie "numb"... hes from my city, and he gave me some valuable information about this, he said hes done all the research for me, all i need to know is that this is all Anxiety based, and has to do with cortisone levels, DP feeds off of fear and when you give it attention, its like a vicious cycle, breaking that cycle is the key to recovery, dont give it attention that it craves and it slowly moves into the background until one day its gone, every day you stress about it, it adds one more day to your recovery.... i believe that... stress can do some crasy shit.... anyways guys good luck and stay positive! Wish me luck on regaining my life!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

That's awesome you were able to chat with him. Many blessings to you and good luck with your recovery. I took about a 6 month break from this site and came back on here to gather some more information. I'm going to be taking another long break again here soon too. Dwelling on DP will not cure it.


----------

